# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  जाने थायराइड अल्*सर से जुड़ी पांच बातें जानें

## Apurv Sharma

"*थायराइड जीवन भर रहता है। लेकिन इसके सही से रहने पर थाइराड से पीड़ित व्यक्ति अपना जीवन स्वस्थ और सामान्य रूप से जी सकता है।*"
यदि थायराइड की बीमारी जल्दी पकड़ में आ जाती है तो लक्षण दिखाई देने से पहले इसके इलाज से यह ठीक हो सकता है। थायराइड का रोग अधिकतर आयोडीन की कमी से होता है। कभी-कभी थायरॉयड ग्रंथि के बढ़ने के कारण भी ऐसा होता है। इस रोग में गर्दन या ठोड़ी में छोटी या बड़ी तथा अचल अंडकोष जैसी सूजन लटकती है।
थायराइड एक छोटी सी ग्रंथि होती है ये निचले गर्दन के बीच में होती है। थायराइड हार्मोन बनाता है, जिससे मेटाबोलिज़्म नियंत्रित होता है, जो शरीर के कोशिकाओं को यह बताता है कि कितनी उर्जा का उपयोग किया जाना है। यदि थायराइड सही तरीके से काम करे तो शरीर के मेटाबोलिज़म के कार्य के लिए आवश्यक हार्मोन की सही मात्रा बनी रहेगी। जैसे-जैसे हार्मोन का उपयोग होता रहता है, थायराइड उसकी प्रतिस्थापना करता रहता है। थायराइड रक्त की धारा में हार्मोन की मात्रा को पिट्यूटरी ग्रंथि को संचालित करके नियंत्रित करता है। 
                                                                जब थायरायड ग्रंथि की कोशिकाओं में अल्*सर हो जाता है तब इसे थायराइड कैंसर कहते है। हालांकि यह बीमारी आम नहीं है, लेकिन इसका इलाज किया जा सकता है। यह बीमारी किसी को भी हो सकती है, लेकिन कुछ ऐसे कारक होते हैं जिनके कारण यह बीमारी होने की संभावना अधिक हो जाती है। साथ ही उन बातों का ध्यान रख इस बीमारी से कुछ हद तक बचा भी जा सकता है। इन सब खतरों को समझने और दूर करने की जरूरत है ताकि थायराइड कैंसर को रोका जा सके। आइए हम आपको बताते हैं थायराइड कैंसर को कैसे रोका जाए।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थायराइड अल्*सर :-*

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कैसे रोका जाये :-

*1. देश में 4 करोड़ से भी ज्यादा लोग थाइराइड अल्*सर की समस्या से जुझ रहे हैं। भारत में अब तक करीब 4.2 करोड़ लोग थायराइड कैंसर का असर झेल चुके हैं। इनमें से तकरीबन 90 प्रतिशत लोगों का इलाज ही नहीं हो पाता है। थायराइड कैंसर सबसे घातक बीमारियों में से एक है, लेकिन कैंसर के अन्य प्रकारों की तुलना में अधिक साध्य है। भारत में थायराइड कैंसर के रोगियों की संख्या अमेरिका में इस बीमारी के 48 हजार रोगियों के दसवें हिस्से के बराबर है। आधिकारिक तौर पर भारत में थायराइड कैंसर से पीड़ित लोगों की संख्या 5 से 6 हजार रख सकते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

2.  यह बीमारी 30 साल से अधिक उम्र के लोगों में होती है। युवाओं और बच्चों में इसके होने की संभावना कम पायी जाती हैं। महिलाओं में पुरुषों की तुलना में थायराइड कैंसर के होने की संभावना अधिक होती है। यह एक बहुत ही महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी है |

3. विकिरण चिकित्सा के संपर्क में आने वालों में थायराइड कैंसर को विकसित करने का खतरा बढ़ जाता है जो विकिरण चिकित्सा आकस्मिक, परमाणु नतीजे या गर्दन के कारण होती है।

4. यदि आपके परिवार के इतिहास में कोई व्यक्ति थायराइड कैंसर या दुर्लभ ग्रंथियों के ट्यूमर के केस रहे होंगे तो ऐसे में आपमें थायराइड कैंसर होने की संभावना ज्*यादा होगी।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

तो इतने जानकारी काफी है | जिस से आप अपने परिवार को स्वस्थ रख सकते है |
धन्यवाद् |||||

----------

